# Best MAC foundation



## XkrissyX (Mar 4, 2007)

hi ladies,

I just want some advice on which Mac Foundation to buy. I using StudioFix right now and i want to try their other foundations. I just want to make sure its worth my money. Im looking for medium-full coverage.flawless effect.and last long. Im kinda leaning to Mac Full Coverage, anyone used this fondation before? if so, do they stay for hours? wont cake up? or Face and Body? i want them all hahah... hmmm which one do you ladies use or recommend from MAC?


----------



## Saje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've been using the Mineral SatinFinish and I like that and it gives me the coverage that I want but some people say its not enough coverage so I dont know if its for everyone. I guess you should try it out.


----------



## x3kh (Mar 4, 2007)

I hear the satinfinish stuff is really good but I have no Idea


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 4, 2007)

What's your skin type?


----------



## Marisol (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think that there is a foundation that is best because what works for you may not work for me and vice versa. I have used Select SPF and StufioFix Fluid and was pleased with both. I gt the coverage that I wanted and did not get break outs. Try checking the review center too.


----------



## vodkastars (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm pretty happy with StudioFix.. very good.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 4, 2007)

I love studio fix fluid, for its buildable coverage. Gives a matte flawless finish aswell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shanelle (Mar 4, 2007)

I stopped using Mac Full Coverage because although I loveddd the coverage it wore off big time after 4ish hours. All the other foundations I own [low end and high end] last pretty much 8 hours at least on me.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 4, 2007)

i really like Select SPF. i would buy it if i didn't break out from it.


----------



## han (Mar 4, 2007)

if i were you i would stick with sff if it works for you and you love it, i thought it was a lil to matte for me, im useing the select spf and i like it but want to get the satinfinish next cause i have dryskin and i dont really need alot of coverage.. i used the full coverage and it was way to heavy for me, but like marisol mention every ones likes are diffrent depending on the coverage you want and skintype.. the face &amp; body is awesome too but not if you want full coverage..


----------



## Nessicle (Mar 5, 2007)

I tried MAC Full Coverage and didnt like it. It wore off really easily - i think it's more for photoshoots etc. It's very heavy and cakey....I like StudioFix over a regular light foundation such as Select or the girls here like Studio Fix Fluid which would give you a nice matte flawless finish without being cakey and would last longer than the others.

Face and Body is really nice light coverage but again it slides off within about an hour...MAC's colour selections are great but I don't think the lasting power of any of them are particularly good though. If you can get a colour match, Revlon's Colourstay is very good


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 5, 2007)

My first Mac foundation I tried was Satinfinish. It didn't work for me, didn't have enough coverage and gave me this Gold look. I sent it back and am now waiting for my Studio fix Fluid. I really hope I like it! I needed full coverage for Redness but the Satinfinish didn't work.


----------



## han (Mar 5, 2007)

i think you should try for yourself to be sure, i have liked stuff others didnt and hated things that had rave reviews.. as far as your question on the full coverage foundation i thought it was to much coverage for me but i didnt hate it. it last as long as any other foundation maybe even longer

my friend uses it and loves it and it looks great on her, her wearing it is what made me want to try it. i dont think its really a matte foundation either


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 5, 2007)

you could always get some samples of different foundations from MAC and see which works best for you


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 6, 2007)

thank you ladies..i enjoyed all your opinion. Im tgoing to ask for samples of all of their foundations and see which one i wouldlike the best.


----------



## Ge Agosti (Jun 22, 2012)

how can i get samples from MAC?


----------



## JenX (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ge Agosti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how can i get samples from MAC?


 Not sure about all the counters in dept stores, but the separate/free-standing MAC Stores are always generous with giving free samples in my experience. Just ask.


----------



## Summers (Jun 24, 2012)

Guess what I tried them all. Crazy huh I actually purchased all of them. I've been using studiofix and I wanted to try the others so I ended up buying them all and I'm glad I tried them but regret it as the best is studiofix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hvnlyflwr (Dec 13, 2012)

i ordered what seemed to be my color nw18, it turned out to be lighter then my face, should i go for nc44 instead its hard to tell when it isnt up close and personal


----------

